# Sights/Sehenswürdigkeiten



## zelivskeho

Hallo,

da ich als schönstes Wort "Sehenswürdigkeiten" gewählt habe, möchte ich wissen, wie man dieses Wort in anderen Sprachen sagt:

Spanisch: lugares de interés (o atractivos).

Das Thema Übersetzen erschien einmal mit "computer" und "mouse" oder?

Also macht mit!!

Spanisch: lugares de interés (o atractivos)


----------



## Suane

Slowakisch:
pamätihodnosti (translated literally- worth of rememberance)


----------



## Juri

Italienisch:curiosita', cose notevoli, rarita', cose da vedere
Slovenisch:zanimivosti, znamenitosti
Kroatisch: retkosti, divote


----------



## Jana337

Context: The German word Sehenswürdigkeiten, sights, is considered very beautiful by many people. Zelivskeho loves it and wants to know its translation into other languages.

Czech: Pamětihodnosti.
Explanation: See Slovak. 

Jana


----------



## Elieri

Swedish: Sevärdhet (plural: sevärdheter)


----------



## alby

Juri said:
			
		

> Italienisch:curiosita', cose notevoli, rarita', cose da vedere
> Slovenisch:zanimivosti, znamenitosti
> Kroatisch: retkosti, divote


 
Retkosti is not Croatian (it would be R*ij*etkosti-raritets) this is Serbian word, and we wouldn't use word Divote for sights. 

It would be *Znamenitosti, zanimljivosti*

Nataša


----------



## Outsider

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Context: The German word Sehenswürdigkeiten, sights, is considered very beautiful by many people. Zelivskeho loves it and wants to know its translation into other languages.


As in sightseeing?

I think the Portuguese terms would be *vistas* (noun) and *ver as vistas* (verb phrase). 
P.S. Or perhaps _*passeio*_ and _*passear*_.


----------



## macta123

In Hindi - Darshaniya Sthan


----------



## cyanista

Russian: достопримечательности.

Whooff! Is there a law that this word should be as long as possible in every language?


----------



## Whodunit

cyanista said:
			
		

> Russian: достопримечательности.
> 
> Whooff! Is it a law that this word should be as long as possible?


 
You should transliterate it, so that everyone can enjoy the difficulty in pronouncing the word. 

My attempt would be "dostoprimyetshatyel'osti". The o's are sometimes pronounced like "a".


----------



## cyanista

Whodunit said:
			
		

> You should transliterate it, so that everyone can enjoy the difficulty in pronouncing the word.
> 
> My attempt would be "dostoprimyetsh*a*tyel'nosti". The o's are sometimes pronounced like "a".


I thought I could do that but then figured no one would probably want to read the transcription to the end, let alone try to pronounce it.

But for those interested, your version is almost correct. 
The o's are pronounced in a "schwa-like" way and the l is palatalized.


----------



## Encolpius

In *Hungarian*: _nevezetességek _(as usual only e's )
[nevezetes = famed + -ség = suffix + -ek = plural]


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _nähtävyys_ (nom. sing)

Derived from "nähdä" 'to see'.


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: забележителности (zabelezh*i*telnosti).


----------



## ilocas2

Is the word *sehenswürdigkeiten* used also for natural monuments (Grand Canyon, Iguazu falls etc.) ?


----------



## bibax

> I thought I could do that but then figured no one would probably want to read the transcription to the end, let alone try to pronounce it.


достопримечательности was our favorite Russian word (Russian was an obligatory language in the Czechoslovak schools). We used it often in our homeworks. However we did not see the etymology of this word.


----------



## Encolpius

ilocas2 said:


> Is the word *sehenswürdigkeiten* used also for natural monuments (Grand Canyon, Iguazu falls etc.) ?



Interesting observation, and I think the answer is rather difficult in Hungarian. There's another word in *Hungarian*: *látnivaló *[látni "to see" + -való "for"]. But I think Grand Canyon can be both *nevezetesség *and *látnivaló*.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese there is also _atra(c)ções turísticas._


----------



## ilocas2

In the Czech language there is *turistické atrakce* (turistic attractions), but it has connotations with business and lot of people. So we use more *zajímavá místa* (interesting places), *památky* (monuments), *pamětihodnosti* (monuments), *významná místa* (significant places), *pozoruhodná místa* (places worth of attention)...


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«περιήγηση»
peri'iʝisi, _f._
Derives from the 3rd declension ancient feminine noun «περιήγησις» (peri'hēgēsis)-->lit. _"leading round and explaining"_; metaph. _"geographical description"_. Verb «περιηγέομαι/περιηγοῦμαι» (perihē'gĕomæ [uncontracted]/perihē'goumæ [contracted]), modern Greek «περιηγούμαι» (perii'ɣume)-->_"to visit famous or interesting sights, sightsee"_. Sightseer is «περιηγητής, -γήτρια» (periiʝi'tis, _m._, perii'ʝitria, _f._)
The place worthy of attention/sighseeing is «αξιοθέατο» (aksio'θeato, _n._). It derives from the ancient adj. «ἀξιοθέατος, -η, -ο» (aksio'θĕatos _m._, aksio'θĕatē _f._, aksio'θĕato _n._)-->lit. _"well worth seeing"_. There's also the very colloquial expression «τουριστική ατραξιόν»  (turisti'ci atraksi'on, _f._); a loan from the French: _attraction  touristique_

[ʝ] is a voiced palatal fricative
[ɣ] is a voiced velar fricative
[c] is a voiceless palatal plosive
[θ] is a voiceless dental non-sibilant fricative


----------



## ThomasK

In Dutch: bezienswaardigheid - something worthy to be seen... And a _must, een toeristische attractie._ 

Noone who can analyse the Russian достопримечательности ?


----------



## sakvaka

ThomasK: Thanks, but may I ask how you pronounce this? Is IPA: [ˈbɛziː nsˌvaː r.dɪ.ɣɑ͡ɪt] close enough? (I'm mainly concerned about the stress patterns and the end of the word.)


----------



## ThomasK

I changed added something: 
[bəziː nsˈwaː r.dəɣˌɑ͡eɪt] 

What is not impossible is that your pronunciation is more Dutch (/v/, dəɣ, ...). You see ?


----------



## sakvaka

I see. I transcribed my pronunciation from Forvo; the speaker was from  South-Netherlands and the sound quality was simply _slecht_.  I just got confused with the stress, thanks!


----------



## ThomasK

No problem, it is quite hard to hear it correctly and then write it !


----------

